# Lucy's BHM vintage fashion romp.



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

A ways back there you all were talking in a post about trousers, ways of wearing, in particularly mentioning high rise pants as being 'old-fashioned grandpa style'. That gave me a heads up, for I love vintage fashions, all my favorite coats are older than I am, and I have folder upon folder of vintage photos of ladies in interesting outfits--- but, upon sorting through my digital files, I found that I had NO representations of ye olde BHMs wearing ye olde vintage fashions.

So I went out trawling my usual fashion websites and flexing my google-fu, eyes peeled for depictions of vintage BHMs. Here's what I found:





A 1928 photo from the film 'Thirty Fat Men'.
I freaking love this photo. The top hats, the teasing banter, the shiny shoes. Fashion designers, please take note for your future endeavors: *everyone* looks awesome in a frockcoat.


----------



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

Here we have a bride and groom from 1890. I love her fluffy veil. Do you think she's standing on a box or is her dress just a little short for dancing and she's just taller than him? I like the flowers at her waist and her hand on his shoulder. It's a bit hard to see, but I think I like his cutaway jacket. Would love to see how the back is cut...


----------



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

1950ish? These trousers- yes- they are in fact too high rise for my likes. A pair of scissors and a sewing machine, move that waistband down 3 inches, and they'd be better. I like the cut around the legs. I want to turn him around. I bet they show off his rear better than modern styles. *sigh*


----------



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

Here's an art deco skinny guy in high rise trousers for comparison's sake. ...Hmm. Okay, then.


----------



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

Yeah, still too high. I'd move the bottom hem of the waist coat down a few inches, and maybe give this particular waistcoat a deeper V- it seems too close to his throat. Also, that is a terrible jacket. He should sack his tailor. The shoulders are mismatched and that pocket is terrible and look at the way it hangs in the front, arrrgh wrinkly. Also I'd like to see a centimeter of shirt cuff at his wrists (where are his shirt sleeves, eh?) and I'd hem his trousers up a scootch. ...And despite all that critique, I still rather like the cut of the trousers. =)


----------



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

I like this lower cut V collar on the waistcoat. I like his big lapels. Too much fabric in the sleeves, they need to be taken in. Watch fob too long, a shorter fob would lead the eye more readily up to his face. (What, what? This is how girls who love clothes think. Shut up!)


----------



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

Now *that* is a nice coat. Double breasted, which doesn't work on every figure, but is perfect here. Sleeves are the perfect length, and we see a peek of shirt cuff, nice. Love the curly hair and the hat. Well played, Mr. Vintage. Well played. *swoons*


----------



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

Did I mention I have thing for hats?


----------



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

A photo of a pastry cook by the famous photographer August Sander.






A close up. I like this uniform jacket. Look how the sleeves turn up. Neat. I also like his shaved head. =)


----------



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

Kilt. Could do with a bolder tartan, it's looking too skirty. And I prefer kilts to be worn with shorter jackets. Don't like the hat. Don't think this look is really *him*, if you know I mean. *peers at tiny pixels* Is that an ascot round his neck? Hrmmm. Quite like the waistcoat though.


----------



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

BREECHES!!!
Breeches, kneepants, very long shorts, however you'd like to describe them-- it is very, very easy to wear them BADLY!





OMG, velvet, nooooooooo. Also, I can not tear my eyes away from the striped stockings. Oi.






I'd like to point out that it's easy for *anyone* (male, female, modern, vintage, fat, thin, whatever) to wear breeches badly. Here's Avril. Awful, huh? Bleah!

It can be done though. Step 1. Pick out stocking that are almost the exact same colour as your breeches. ...And that's it. With the proper colour socks, one instantly no longer looks cut off at the knee.


----------



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

American civil war veteran. In breeches. You didn't even notice, did you. Look, his socks match his trousers.






My eye keeps travelling back to that medal. That's one heck of an accessory. *is impressed, even though he's decades deceased* Hrmm. *is shallow*


----------



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

Churchill and I wave cheerio and remind you that the best accessory is a smile. Although a silk scarf and bowler hat works, too.

Hope you all enjoyed the vintage fashion romp. =)


----------



## one_shy_writer (May 12, 2007)

You are absolutely, undoubtedly, unequivocably, my freakin' hero. And quite possibly my favorite fashionista; please, do not tell my friend Jen.


----------



## lucyp (May 12, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> You are absolutely, undoubtedly, unequivocably, my freakin' hero. And quite possibly my favorite fashionista; please, do not tell my friend Jen.



LOL! Thanks, glad you liked the romp. =)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 12, 2007)

I don't look at this board very often, but the thread topic caught my attention - I'm so glad I clicked. I love the vintage pics and fashion! 

Keep 'em coming, please.


----------



## missaf (May 12, 2007)

Awesome thread, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amandy (May 12, 2007)

I hadn't been here in a while, so I'm glad I made it back to find this thread - Excellent!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2007)

Lucy, you're something. Great thread.


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 12, 2007)

Top notch stuff Lucyp!
Love the old photos, the critiques and comparisons too.
Amazing the variety of occupations and activities as well.


----------



## butch (May 12, 2007)

This is on of the best threads ever. Great clothes on lovely fat men, how can you go wrong?

Thanks Lucy.


----------



## Jackoblangada (May 12, 2007)

That was really very interesting, thank you so much for you hard work and sharing.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 13, 2007)

Fun thread!! Gotta rep you for that!!!


----------



## GoddessNoir (May 13, 2007)

That was very cool indeed. As a vintage lover myself, its cool to see some bigger folk for a change.


----------



## BeaBea (May 13, 2007)

Love this thread  

I think you are right about the bride - theres definitely a box under there but what a gorgeous couple!

Tracey xx


----------



## rabbitislove (May 13, 2007)

lucyp said:


> Now *that* is a nice coat. Double breasted, which doesn't work on every figure, but is perfect here. Sleeves are the perfect length, and we see a peek of shirt cuff, nice. Love the curly hair and the hat. Well played, Mr. Vintage. Well played. *swoons*



Awe man. I totally have a historical boner. I wish this one was alive today. He looks like a fat Bob Dylan.:wubu: 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lemmink (May 14, 2007)

I'm totally with you, Rabbit... I'm historically- :smitten: with Mr Vintage. 

These are so awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tad (May 14, 2007)

*This* is the sort of thing that makes me glad I keep coming back to Dimensions. Absolutely awesome.

I really loved the picture of the plump couple getting married. I got the vibe off of them that they were both quite pleased with each other 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## lucyp (May 15, 2007)

Hi, y'all! I'm so glad you enjoyed the pictures. =)

I've got a couple more batches I'm putting together. Here's one...


----------



## lucyp (May 15, 2007)

Today we're leaving those staid coats and ties at home, and romping round the world...


----------



## lucyp (May 15, 2007)

Oops. The Japanese find our European outfits intriguing and borrow them. I like how they go right for plaid pants first.






But by 1950 they've decided they like to wear their own outfits again. Sometimes, anyway.


----------



## lucyp (May 15, 2007)

We move back in time and north toward Russia and meet some Emirs.











Wow, nice hat! And isn't that a magnificent outfit! I'm always impressed by any man secure enough in his masculinity to wear flowers. This would, I suppose, be why I like Hawaiian shirts...

This guy is the Emir of Bukhara. Despite the peacock brightness of his coat, this really is a vintage photo taken in 1911 with one of the first colour cameras in an original 3 process step, which you can read more about here: http://www.loc.gov/exhibits/empire/making.html


----------



## lucyp (May 15, 2007)

This charming Tyrolean family image, on the other hand, is NOT a real vintage photo. The shoes give it away. Also the giant fake crossbow. And the lady's short hair and short skirt. Yes, don't be fooled. This is NOT vintage.


----------



## lucyp (May 15, 2007)

These guys are Israeli. Dad looks intriguing and dignified in his loose white outfit. Junior looks a little uncomfortable in his European outfit. Gosh, those trousers ARE high, aren't they. And I don't think you're supposed to tuck your tie into your trousers. And he's yet another man who should sack his tailor; look at that heeeeeeeedeous right shoulder, yick. But, as usual, I love the hat. I'll just look at the nice hat then and not the jacket and those high trousers.


----------



## lucyp (May 15, 2007)

And speaking of being high, meet Hamatsa of the Koskimo.







Okay, so he's only a leetle bit pudgy, but I had to include him. That is seriously the finest hat I have ever seen. I'm pretty sure he rearranges the aerials to tune into different spirits.

Have some more Indins. They're only a bit pudgy, but they're cool.
















An Inuit in a baidarka.


----------



## lucyp (May 15, 2007)

Oh, dear. What country is this outfit supposed to represent? The white stockings with dark breeches do him no favours. The tiny vest looks like an afterthought. I'm really, really hoping this was for a costume party or holiday and he was not required to wear this every day.






That's a little better. Yay for long pants. I have no idea where this guy is from, but it must be somewhere interesting. Mexico? *looks at greek key trim* Greece? I have no idea. Anyone got a clue?


----------



## lucyp (May 15, 2007)

We end today with a real Mexican. A famous Mexican. Diego Rivera, the painter.






Here he is painting a mural. Nice overalls, Diego. (Seriously, overalls are cute.)






And we go edging back to the land of coats and ties. Diego and his wife, the singular Frida Kahlo. Wow, look at him: high trousers, short tie, wide lapels, amazing hat.






Diego and Frida again. He's wearing all black, looks like a proper goth artist boy. You can see why she chased him so hard, can't you. 

~

And that's it for today. More later. =)


----------



## Wanderer (May 19, 2007)

lucyp said:


> That's a little better. Yay for long pants. I have no idea where this guy is from, but it must be somewhere interesting. Mexico? *looks at greek key trim* Greece? I have no idea. Anyone got a clue?



Nope and nope. Let me dig up his name, rather than get the book out of the garage...

Nuts. Well, I *can* tell you that he was a sideshow fat man whose pictures of his fellow human prodigies make up most of the illustrations in "Very Special People: The Struggles, Loves and Triumphs of Human Prodigies" by Frederick Drimmer (author of "The Elephant Man"). I believe they're exhibited in Baraboo to this day.

Sorry i didn't have more info.


----------



## moniquessbbw (May 19, 2007)

Those vintage photos were very cool.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> Nope and nope. Let me dig up his name, rather than get the book out of the garage...
> 
> Nuts. Well, I *can* tell you that he was a sideshow fat man whose pictures of his fellow human prodigies make up most of the illustrations in "Very Special People: The Struggles, Loves and Triumphs of Human Prodigies" by Frederick Drimmer (author of "The Elephant Man"). I believe they're exhibited in Baraboo to this day.
> 
> Sorry i didn't have more info.



You've got a book? Is it the book you mention above? or another?


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

Today I'm posting American BHM silverscreen actors of the teens, 20s, 30s, and 40s. First, and my favorite, is Roscoe Arbuckle.


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

Roscoe 'Fatty' Arbuckle was born in 1887, started working in film when he was a teenager, and the highlight of his career was between 1909 and 1921. He was a very famous silent film star whose acting career was cut short by scandal (although he was acquitted), after which he directed films under another name, until Hollywood forgave him (um, he was innocent) and he then acted in a few more films from 1931 to 1933. He was Buster Keaton's best friend and mentor, and it's a shame Roscoe has mostly been forgotten.








'Keaton and Arbuckle'





Here he is as one of the Keystone Kops. You can watch some on Youtube.


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

OMG, beach movies! Yay! Hey, look, video of him and his costar, Mabel, in bathing suits. Or ballooning suits. Okay, what the heck are they doing?


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

Well, onto his clothes. In his films he's frequently dressed 'funny', too short trousers, too small hat, etcetera, which probably was one reason the stretched everyman-on-the-street related to him so well (this was roundabout the time of economy-pinching WW1, a bit before the roaring 20s bull economy).






When he wasn't dressed for a part, Roscoe dressed really well. Although in some of his films he did dress up there, too.
















Whatever he was dressed in, and whatever happened to him, he did always seem to get the girl.


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

Even when there was no flirting allowed.





Sometimes he got two girls.





Likely, it helped that he wrote and directed a lot of the things he starred in...

..which explains why his pet dog acted in his films a lot.









Oh, my. I bet he wrote this one. 

Got 30 minutes? You can watch some YouTube of Roscoe, his nephew Al, Buster Keaton, and Luke the dog, here: Part 1. Part 2. Part 3.


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

I was attempting to talk about his clothes, wasn't I.





He was famous enough that he lent his name to selling clothes.





Wonder if his ad is in that magazine...


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

I like this suit on him. The trousers have cuffs (turn ups) which only works on taller people. Works on him just fine.

Take your hands out of your pockets, sweetie.







Usually in fashion one likes some contrast; so a pointy-faced person might wear rounded shirt collars, and a round-faced person might wear pointy shirt collars. Here's Roscoe wearing a rounded shirt collar-- and he's so pretty that I don't care. Whatever, Roscoe. You win. ...And that suit looks just as good buttoned up, too.


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

Hands still in pockets; trench coat so pretty that I'm failing my give-a-rat's-ass dice roll.
*oooooooh, pretty.*













Overcoats and bowler hats, yay.












So that was Roscoe Arbuckle.

And this is Roscoe and Mabel feeding icecream cones to a bear.
The End.

=)


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

Except that this is not nearly the end. Next up, Oliver Hardy. 1892-1957.





Cute kid. =)





Even cuter adult. (And I quite like the jumper (sweater) he's wearing under his jacket. But it might look better unbuttoned all the way. I'm sure he could close that jacket properly when not wearing the jumper...)





Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy. Ollie's early career was between 1913 and 1926, then he teamed up with Stan Laurel until 1955. Their best work was between 1927 and 1941.





Hrmmm... It may be that I'm just not a mustache fan. And Stan's just so muggy, with that weirdly flexible face.


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

Surreal thumb magic. Also they're borrowing the too small hats and too high trousers from Arbuckle. And possibly two guys wearing unrelieved black is too much unrelieved black...





Too much eyeliner on guy on the right. Ick. (Please take lessons from Pete Wentz who does a very nice smoky eye.) Too much turtleneck on Ollie. Eurk. (I'm of the opinion that any turtleneck is too much turtleneck- unless you have a really long neck.)





They all look very good here actually. And comfortable. I like these outfits a lot. Less costumey, more like regular clothes. 





Yeah, okay, they're quite nice-looking when they're not dressed in black. And have slightly more realistic facial expressions. =)


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

Next up, Lou Costello (1906-1959) and what he was wearing during the forties.





The 1940's were awesome because it was then that Hepburn singlehandedly made trousers acceptable to wear in public for women. Thanks, Kate. ...Oh, and also 40s fashions for the guys had particularly nice proportions.





Bud and Lou started out in vaudeville and radio first. They're the ones responsible for that whole 'Who's on first, What's on second,' confusing baseball joke. Lou's wearing a dark double-breasted coat with peak lapels and a light handkerchief. Bud is wearing a light windowpane-fabric single-breasted jacket with notch lapels and a dark handkerchief. And they're wearing this for RADIO! Isn't it awesome? *admires*


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

They made films between 1940 and 1956. ...Notice that they *don't* have cuffs (turn ups) on their trousers, which is the way you want to wear trousers when you're short. Also, nice tie.


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

They made lots of films playing all kinds of assorted types of characters. Here's lou as a boxer. Lou looks pretty cute here, doesn't he. Bud's suit looks a bit too big for him. Maybe this was late enough in the decade that that baggy zoot suit was coming in. Yeeg.





Here they are as cowboys. ( I love this photo. =) )


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

Here they are as space explorers.










As cops.





And their films were full of violence...





...violence over girls. Oh, dear.


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

'Buck Privates'


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

'In Society' (You can find these pretty desktops of their films at www.abbottandcostello.net )





'Who Done it?'


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

And generally they were pretty fabulously dressed.





...except for the occasionally very small hat. I'm assuming Bud's upset about his co-star's tiny hat. Because Lou's jacket here is quite nice (loud, but nice) and doesn't deserve that rough treatment.


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

Not this jacket. I'm not a fan of the curved-front cutaway jacket. It only looks good on the gawkily skinny, and sometimes not even then (I don't like Bud's jacket here, either). Meh.  And, OMG, I want to hem those trousers so bad, aiiiiii, he's going to trip.





Here they are reading scripts. And looking fabulous. Look at that crazy tie. =)


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

The team. Back in those peak lapel jackets I like so much.





Just Lou. ...I had a boyfriend once who did the shiny slicked-back dark hair thing for a while. I teased him and called him a greaser, but actually it was pretty cute.





Lookit. See that perfectly done dimple next to the knot of the tie? Like that, people. That would be how it's done. Wow. =)


----------



## lucyp (May 20, 2007)

And that's all for today.






Well. I suppose by now it's pretty clear that I'm totally nuts. And that means there's no point in stopping, muahahahaha! (Also I'm having fun playing with photos.) I'll be back later with more. In colour! =)


----------



## Wanderer (May 21, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> You've got a book? Is it the book you mention above? or another?



Oop! Yes, I have a copy of "Very Special people", and that was the book to which I referred. Sorry to be so late, but the forum seems to have stopped sending me replies. I'll check my settings...

Yours truly,

The well-fed,

Wanderer


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 21, 2007)

Lucy you are a genius! I so love this thread and the chronicle is so well done. Wonderful! More More!!


----------



## MaxArden (May 24, 2007)

3 of my heroes. I wish those clothes were available now. I don't know what's more amazing. The pictures, or the fact that I'm fatter than Fatty Arbuckle now!

Thank You

Max


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

missaf said:


> And the Sexy W H Taft



Oh, yes! YES!!! Wonderful! I have been looking him up and he is darling. If you don't mind, I'm going to run with this fabulous and presidential inspiration. =)


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

American President William Howard Taft] (1857-1930).
President from 1909 to 1913.]
He liked golf, baseball, animals, and world peace.
I like him already.











This is his horse, Surette.

From Wikipedia: While being governor of the Philippines, Taft one day sent a message to Washington, D.C. that read "Went on a horseride today; feeling good." Secretary of War at the time Elihu Root sent a reply message that read "How's the horse?"





Wearing a shortish riding jacket and bowler hat. Pretty horse...


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

This is his cow, Pauline Wayne, who grazed the white house lawn and provided milk for the table.

~






This is his daughter, Helen Jr., who became a professor.


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

His family. They all started pinching each other and giggling after the photographer was done with them. You can just tell. They're just working too hard to hold those serious faces.





Boy: *pokes mum with Yale flag*
Mum: I was going to wait till you were 18 to send you to uni, but I could put you in a box and send you there now.
Taft: Hush, there's a photographer. Everyone act normal.





...Is it just me or is his desk set really cool?


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay, okay, the clothes...






Man #1 (on far left). Excellent hat. Excellent overcoat with nicely placed pockets.

Man #2 (Taft). Furry collared double-breasted overcoat. With furry cuffs. It's really kind of weird. But I kind of like it. He's got enough personality to pull off this sort of impressive furry fashion statement, I think. Excellent hat.

Man #3. Coat from previous decade, with slightly cutaway curved front and 3 buttons that are placed really high. I hate this coat. This is a coat for laying down and avoiding.

Man #3. This coat is okay except for the pocket placement. The pockets are too far forward for him to leave his hands in there and look at all comfortable.


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

No Taft in this photo below. The skinny morose-looking guy sitting in front is Edison. That Edison, yes. Edison's friend (standing on the left) is wearing that coat for laying down and avoiding as seen on Man #3 above. No matter who wears it, no matter what their figure, it has the unfortunate effect of making them look like a giant ladybug beetle. See?









Taft wearing the same two-tone fabric collar as Edison above. He's wearing his double-breasted coat here unbuttoned, which you're not supposed to do. Wearing double breasted coats unbuttoned looks sort of messy and baggy, but, peering closer, I'm kinda betting that he can't button that coat when he's sitting down. This would be why a lot of people choose single-breasted coats. You can unbutton them to sit down in and still not be enveloped in fabric.


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

Another double-breasted coat that doesn't really work on him, even though it's closed. I think the overlap is too narrow for his broad front. Maybe if the buttons were farther apart horizontally with a wider overlap it might work better? Hrmmm. Might be a sack-your-tailor problem. Yeah.


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

So, for comparison, here's Taft in some single-breasted coats. Yummy!














Single-breasted looks magnificent on him. And, if you compare the length of his coats to the other men standing around with him, you'll see that frequently Taft's coats are a little longer than all the others. The other men's coats end at their knuckles; Taft's end at his fingertips or even longer, which has the effect of making him look a little smaller in girth than he was. He was six feet tall, so he could get away with this visual tailoring trick. (Don't try it if you're under 5'10" or less round. Usually coat jacket lengths ending at knuckle height works best.)


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

This is Taft's vice president, Sherman. At a ball game. From Wikipedia: Taft was the first American president to throw the ceremonial first pitch at a baseball game, at Griffith Stadium, Washington, D.C., on April 14, 1910.





Look at the length of his coat. Beautiful.





Baseball!


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

Golf! In casual clothes and fabulous hats.














The woman with the parasol! Eee!










A common pose? Look at his jacket length here again.


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

On the phone.





Wearing a Masonic apron, holding a little trowel... and wearing one of those bug-like curved front cutaway morning coats that I hate. Aaaaagh. And, lest you think that this is an odd thing for a president to be wearing... ahahaha, it's so not, here's George Washington. Magic apron, trowel, etc. No wonder those green dollar bills are totally covered in magic woowoo.


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

Exciting boots. Shorter cut coat. Riding coat?





With a map. Or a picture. Or something. Also wider lapels than usual, and it looks like it would have buttoned lower down than usual. I quite like this outfit. ...He was really cute , wasn't he.


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

In Japan. Shortish jacket, looks like 3 buttons, buttons up fairly high on his body. This high-up buttoning, 3 button style below is reminiscent of military uniforms. Not near as relaxed looking as the lower-buttoning 2 button jacket above.





~





Wow. Gorgeous from the back. This coat is so long that it looks rather like a frock coat.

...It seems to me that though tall men can wear trouser cuffs (turn ups) with shorter jackets, that it probably wouldn't look too good to wear trouser cuffs with longer jackets. I'll have to see if I can find an example...


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

In Panama.









He looks great in white...





Man: We'll be putting the big hole in the ground over there.
Taft: Sounds lovely.


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

America's most adorable president ever. Yay!


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, I promised you some vintage stuff in colour. Here it is.





Today we're rocking out with Norman Rockwell. No, RLY?
http://www.normanrockwell.com





Norman Rockwell (1894-1978) was a classic American illustrator and a very skinny guy. And he loved to paint fat guys in exciting outfits. Yah, really! The inquisitive chubby guy above is wearing a rather shabby windowpane fabric jacket over... a French sailor's jersey? What an interesting combo! (Picture above depicts fashions from around 1930s, I think.)


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

"The view of life I communicate in my pictures," Rockwell wrote, "excludes the sordid and ugly. I paint life as I would like it to be." ...Dunno about you, but my life could totally use more well-dressed, pudgy, gentleman doctors with a sense of humour and time for housecalls for sick dolls.





And clearly Rockwell thought an ideal life should have more wonderful fat guys in great outfits. Because that is what he painted. Incessantly. Over and over and over. (*points at neckerchief* Classic formal chef uniform appropriate from 1910 to present day.)





'Thanksgiving Day Blues' (*points at Tshirt and dogtags* Chef from around 1950-60s?)


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

*totally guessing* 1930s?





'Full Treatment' (*points at girl's skirt* Fashions from around 1940s.)





Oh, a lovely rear view. *points at perfectly fitted collar and pink ring of neck*


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

*points at rounded 'club' collar* 1920s - 1930s fashion.





Here a musically talented BHM connects with a musically inspired small girl.
*points at wing collar* Approx 1905?


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

This grandpa has some rockin' accessories. That hat! That scarf! That ability to take a ribbing with grace and humour!

Another Rockwell quote: I unconsciously decided that, even if it wasnt an ideal world, it should be and so painted only the ideal aspects of itpictures in which there are no drunken slatterns or self-centered mothers  only foxy grandpas who played baseball with the kids and boys who fished from logs and got up circuses in the backyard.

Foxy grandpas? Oh, I see. He means fat grandpas. Well, of course. =)





Spats? 1930s fashion?


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

And the fat grandpas all seem to have interesting hobbies as well as interesting clothes.






If a picture wasn't going very well, I'd put a puppy in it.

A puppy and a foxy fat grandpa. With a very relaxing hobby.


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

And what could *possibly* express Christmas joy better than pictures of BHMs...















1920s? 1930s?





Christmas 1932 -Cheerful green topcoat, red scarf. Victorian?


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

Christmas 1928 - Red cutaway coat with black velvet collar, deerskin breeches and white stockings, dancing shoes. Also standing ovation from me. 1830s to Victorian.




Christmas 1938 -Black overcoat over green jacket. Nice! Somewhere between 1780-1820.





Christmas 1939 - Santa, wearing red breeches AND red socks. As he would.


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

Christmas 1921 - Black overcoat, red scarf. Norman sure understood how one colourful accessory can transform an outfit.

~





Christmas 1929 -Blue greatcoat, lots of shiny buttons, red scarf. (Depicts coat fashions from 1780. I think... *points at capelets round shoulders*)


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

And, moving out of the Christmas season, BHMs of various time periods celebrating an assortment of seasons...

Very, very young BHM.  *points at rounded 'club' collar* 1920s - 1930s fashion.





~

I love the braces slipping off his shoulder.


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

Look at her dress- 1940s? What she should be looking at is the way those trousers show off his bum though. They don't make trousers like that any more. *is nostalgic*


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

Awwwwww.





Bright yellow shirt! Blue socks and blue trousers, yay! Red and white saddle shoes! Hee!


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

Young businessman in an airplane seat. Just look at the way Norman has painted the light delicately highlighting this gentleman's lovehandles. Hell with 'illustration', this is fine, fine, fine art. =)

~

His collar and waistcoat and the kid's clothes make me guess 1930s. Look, his socks match his trousers. And I love his shoes. So shiny!




Bet you all didn't expect I'd pull Norman Rockwell out of my sleeve. 

~

That's all for today, folks. Till next time... =)


----------



## lucyp (Jun 1, 2007)

And hey, you all, if you have fabulous vintage pictures of BHMs too, by all means feel free to post them here! And don't miss the previous page (page 4) for missaf's contributions ( Thank you, missaf! ) and a few more presidential pictures from me as well. =)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 2, 2007)

Those photos were great!

LucyP, if ever you need a model for your own fashions....


----------



## Kiki (Jun 2, 2007)

LucyP, you're a star!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 2, 2007)

LucyP, perhaps you can find some photos of Grover Cleveland, another one of our rather portly Presidents.
Besides, you can't be all bad with a name like Grover!!


----------



## lucyp (Jun 3, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Those photos were great!
> 
> LucyP, if ever you need a model for your own fashions....



Thanks! Glad you all are enjoying these. =)

My own fashions? Sadly, I am a mediocre seamstress at best (and I've tried). I can hem and repair things and I suppose I'd make a usefully opinionated shopping companion, but that's about it. In truth, critique is much, much easier than creation. *wilts*

But I'll look up Grover Cleveland. =)


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 3, 2007)

I really enjoy these threads and all your hard work 
Thanks Lucy!!
Tracey xx


----------



## pattycake (Jun 3, 2007)

lucyp said:


> Young businessman in an airplane seat. Just look at the way Norman has painted the light delicately highlighting this gentleman's lovehandles. Hell with 'illustration', this is fine, fine, fine art.=)



I love those love handles! 

What excellent finds, Lucy!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Lucy:

Great thread - Notice no mention of Jazz Great - Fats Waller. Harlem stride piano legend ( 6' - 300+lbs) who would call his fav morning drink his Liquid HAM n' EGGs.  

FATS WALLER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn8c-OYFvK0


----------



## lucyp (Jun 9, 2007)

What a great video! Thanks!



tonynyc said:


> Great thread - Notice no mention of Jazz Great



You will be happy to know that I've got a couple folders going of jazz greats, of which Fats Waller is one. It'll take me a while to sort what I've collected and write it up though, so it'll be a little while yet. But he's definitely on my list! =)


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 9, 2007)

lucyp said:


> What a great video! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> You will be happy to know that I've got a couple folders going of jazz greats, of which Fats Waller is one. It'll take me a while to sort what I've collected and write it up though, so it'll be a little while yet. But he's definitely on my list! =)



*Thanks - I have to rep you just for that *


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 16, 2007)

*Info on the Great Sydney Greenstreet*

http://www.answers.com/topic/sydney-greenstreet

*Maltese Falcon (1941) Trailer *

Sydney's first acting role at age 62.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMoyo0QxSpM


----------

